# ***Awesome moboot and bootanimation mods***



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Our friend for TP graphics, MindSplit has developed several kick ass moboot themes and boot animations. He is very talented. Here's a link to his work.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1464159
If you like them download them and thank him!


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Bump


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Easy and awesome. Nice change options.

Sent from my HP TouchPad CM9


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Mind split just posted a kick ass Batman theme.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

bump


----------



## Jr_Boogaloo (Nov 12, 2011)

Do I have to be running moboot 0.3.5 for the theme to work?

Sent from my HP Touchpad


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Jr_Boogaloo said:


> Do I have to be running moboot 0.3.5 for the theme to work?
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad


Yes you have to be running moboot 3.5. I believe the Rev has a video on updating.


----------



## Jr_Boogaloo (Nov 12, 2011)

travisross69 said:


> Yes you have to be running moboot 3.5. I believe the Rev has a video on updating.


Thanks I'll look for it.

Sent from my HP Touchpad


----------

